# [FreeNAS] rescue zfs with overwritten pools



## creepwood (Nov 26, 2009)

heey, it's me again. I've done something incredibly stupid, but there should've been a safety label.

I'm running freenas, reinstalled to factory defaults and lost the zfs pools, and I just redid them, unlucky I just read in the barren freenas forum that I shouldn't have done that. Anyway, my questions is, is there anyway to rescue the files on the drives? the data should still be there right?

please speak to me like I'm retarded.

sincerely
creepy


----------



## DutchDaemon (Nov 26, 2009)

FreeNAS may not have any of the tools to do what needs to be done. You know it's a barren system, unlike FreeBSD which comes with a complete set of tools?


----------



## creepwood (Nov 26, 2009)

yeah I was thinking there maybe there is sufficient tools on a freebsd livecd or something like ultimate boot cd. I'm really not that good with this kind of core rescuing.


----------

